# For all the old timers: Ronnie Grease??



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Do any of you remember "Ronnie Grease"? It was made by a small R/C manufacturer back in the day and was named after the dude who mixed it up. 

It is a green grease with some black additive (Graphite maybe?)

Anyway, I bought some years ago and found it to be awesome on thrust bearingsand some other things. I am now out of it and would really like some more, do any of you know if this is still available?

If so, where? If not, is there an equivalant product out there? The little container I had only lasted me about 8 years.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That was made by Ron Paris (Paris Racing) before he died. It was used primarily in nitro racing for clutch thrust bearings.

I would check out nitro house or some other shop that focuses on nitro supplies. I am pretty sure it is still sold. I know I have a tub of it left -- I'll sell it for $50. Haha!

-Rich


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Rich! I'll check the Nitro places.


----------

